# Rusting bolts, changing to alloy or titanium



## thaicook (Jun 5, 2012)

As you can see from the pic below, my bolts are rusting, I'm not sure if that's because of the humidity here in Thailand or if it's just the low quality of the bolts, so whilst I'm thinking of changing them, I would like some recommendations on what to replace them with, I've read on here that Alloy is potentially too weak for some parts of the bike and that titanium is better.

How do I shop for bolts? Do they all come in specific sizes or do I have to measure them myself?

Does anybody have any shop recommendations for these?

Thanks in advance!

TC


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

Torontocycles.com! Titanium on the stem and post with locktite. Alloy on most everything else with plenty of grease.


----------



## thaicook (Jun 5, 2012)

Interesting website!

Is the thread of all bolts universal?

EDIT: never mind! I've just emailed that shop


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Bike component bolts are generally universal for specific areas.... All bottle cage bosses, 6bolt pattern disc rotor bolts, rack/fender mounts and some 4bolt stem faceplate bolts use the same M5 bolt thread sizing (other than length) for example. Cantilever/v brake mounting bolts are the same M6 thread as disc caliper mount bolts and some two bolt stem clamp or steerer bolts and threadless headset top cap bolts and more. Other than derailleurs, chainrings, cranks/bb spindle bolts and on pedals... Its a whole lot of the same thread M5 or M6 bolts.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Stainless bolts would solve your problem for a fraction of the cost of Ti if your not looking to shave weight off your wallet or your bike.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Titanium as a component material rocks....but as a fastener subject to constant, high loads - they fail. I've snapped enough aluminum and ti bolt heads and rotor bolts to know they are merely one use items now. Steel is real....it can be re-used and doesn't rust.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> Titanium as a component material rocks....but as a fastener subject to constant, high loads - they fail. I've snapped enough aluminum and ti bolt heads and rotor bolts to know they are merely one use items now. Steel is real....it can be re-used and doesn't rust.


If the Ti fasteners are forged like steel bolts they are significantly stronger than if they are machined as is pretty common practice for smaller sizes. Not all Ti bolts are created equal.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Most of the readily available Ti bolts in small sizes use cut threads rather than rolled threads and that leaves a sharp notch at the bottom of the V, so they are more prone to fracturing across the threads when torqued.

The one place where the bolt quality will be most critical is the stem faceplate, some manufacturers like FSA use a very high quality Ti bolt in some models of stem like the OS-99 CSI. The offer them in their web store.


----------



## thaicook (Jun 5, 2012)

Right, back from a week in Cambodia!

Thanks for all your replies, I would prefer to reduce weight for a little extra.

With this is mind I think I'll enquire about the Ti bolts at FSA unless $6.99 for a single stem bolts seems a little expensive compared to other places... any other suggestions?


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

ok, i have to ask, where are the 7mm stainless steel bolts.
cause i have 3 stems that could use new bolts, and they are all 7mm thread x 19mm length and i cant seem to find any except on an austrailian website for dealers only.

dont really have to have Ti or alloy but anything would look bettr than whats there now.

even did a quick grainger search nothing in 7mm thread size, its gonna take a while to wade through the google hits

thanks

doug hunt


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

stingray230sx said:


> ok, i have to ask, where are the 7mm stainless steel bolts.
> cause i have 3 stems that could use new bolts, and they are all 7mm thread x 19mm length and i cant seem to find any except on an austrailian website for dealers only.
> 
> dont really have to have Ti or alloy but anything would look bettr than whats there now.
> ...


Titanium Bolts, Titanium Fasteners, Ti Nuts, Ti Accessories

Tom at Toronto Cycles sells M7 bolts, which should work fine as replacements for the ones you have.


----------



## thaicook (Jun 5, 2012)

I ended up getting some Ti bolts off ebay, I'm a little worried about them now though, after reading about breakages... They were quite cheap(here) and we all know what that means most of the time! Any thoughts?

My reasoning with myself was that the bolts came from Taiwan which is where many respectable components come from...


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Racebolts.com also sells alloy and titanium bolts of all sizes. With these bolts - Loctite is an absolute MUST....


----------



## thaicook (Jun 5, 2012)

Race Bolt 

I just ordered my loctite!


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Why do you say Loctite is a must? I've used Ti antiseize on all my Ti bolts with no problems.

BTW, it seems many people are having issues ordering from Racebolts.com lately. Probolt-usa.com is another option.


----------

